# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Είναι Norwich αυτό?

## sav_pap

Παιδιά παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας. Είναι Norwich αυτό??? :Indifferent0014:

----------


## jk21

αν και η γωνια δεν ειναι καλη ,κατι το μεγεθος κατι το φρυδι ,εγω γκλοστερ κορονα βλεπω .καθαρο  95 % ή με ενα γονιο  γκλοστερ (αντε ενα 5% )

----------


## aeras

Είναι Norwich

----------


## jk21

norwich




http://www.avianweb.com/norwichcanaries.html

και 


gloster consort

 


εγω για consort gloster το βλεπω . εκ παραδρομης εγραψα πριν corona

----------


## sav_pap

Ευχαριστώ ! Εγώ μάλλον κατά το norwich κλείνω αλλά δεν μπορώ να παραβλέψω την ισχυρή γνώμη (από γνώση) του Δημήτρη. Πάντως ότι και να'ναι είναι κούκλος. Τον αγόρασα σήμερα και είναι όλο χαρά. Δεν κατεβαίνει απο την κούνια ολη μέρα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, να είστε καλά.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ναι είναι Νόριτζ , δες στο μάτι το φρύδι και πως μπαίνει στο κεφάλι ... κεφάλας .

----------


## jk21

Σαββα τα norwich δεν τα γνωριζω καλα ,αλλα τα γλοστερ θα ελεγα ναι .βαλε μια εντελως προφιλ πλαγια και μια καταφατσα .στα νοριτζ το κεφαλι ειναι ιδιαιτερα πομπε και τα ματια σχεδον κρυβονται απο οσες φωτο εχω δει .αυτο εχει το χαρακτηριστικο φρυδι των κονσορτ .ετσι τουλαχιστον μου φαινεται ,και τα νοριτζ ειναι λιγο πιο μεγαλοσωμα .γυρω στους 16 ποντους .αυτο στην εικονα (αν υπολογισετε το μηκος απο το πορτακι που ειναι πισω του ) δεν νομιζω  να ξεπερνα καν τους 12 ποντους

----------


## maik78

Αυτό είναι το δικό μου Norwich.

[IMG][/IMG]

Και αυτό είναι gloster consort.Και αυτό από τα δικά μου.Το norwich είναι πολύ πιο μεγάλο σε μέγεθος!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## panos70

Εγω το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι μια δυο φορες που ειδα σε πετ Norwich.ηταν τριπλασιο σε μεγεθος  απο τα απλα καναρινια

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια εμενα μου φαινεται κατι ενδιαμεσο!Σαν να ειναι διασταυρομενο!
Αλλα μπορει να μπερδευει και η φωτογραφια,βαλε μια καλυτερη Σαββα αν θες!  :Happy:

----------


## sav_pap

<script src='http://img804.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=imag0122l.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

----------


## sav_pap

<script src='http://img152.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=imag0128t.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

----------


## sav_pap

<script src='http://img836.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=imag0124tg.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

----------


## sav_pap

Ελπίζω αυτές να κάνουν και να βοήθησα ώστε να καταλάβετε τι είναι.!

----------


## maik78

Gloster consort.

----------


## jk21

απο τη φωτο αυτη φαινεται οτι κατι ενοχλει το πουλακι .εχει προβλημα στην υγεια του αν ειναι για αρκετη ωρα .επισης κοιτα μην οι  πατηθρες ειναι κοντα στα καγκελα με αποτελεσμα να  ακουμπα και να φθειρεται η ουρα 

δες στο κορμακι του αν υπαρχει καποιο εξογκωμα σκληρο  στα πουπουλα

----------


## sav_pap

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Δημήτρη θα το ψάξω αυτό που λες. Η ουρά του είναι έτσι από το κλουβί που ήταν μέσα στο pet shop. Τον έχω βάλει τώρα σε μεγάλο κλουβί και ελπίζω να φτιάξει η ουρά αλλά το πιο σημαντικό να αλλάξει η διάθεσή του. Μέχρι χθες ήταν ακίνητο και αμίλητο . Σήμερα σιγά σίγά άρχισε να ψιλοκελαηδάει και να κινείται. Του έχω βάλει μήλο και δεν το ακούμπησε . Παράξενο!!! Επίσης του έβαλα και μαρούλι και απανάκι και έφαγε λίγο. Ελπίζω να μην είναι άρρωστο. Οι πατήθρες απέχουν 8 καγκελάκια από το τέλος , νομίζω είναι καλά. Επίσης τα φτερά τα έχει μόνιμα κατεβασμένα είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό; Είναι αρκετά βαρύ σαν πουλί γι' αυτό είναι νωχελικό ή παίζει κάτι άλλο; Θα τον ψάξω και θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο .αν δεν το ενοχλει καποια κυστη   *Κύστες ( Feather Lumps )*ισως να εχει καποιο αλλο προβλημα εσωτερικο .αλλα το κελαηδημα ειναι θετικοτατο στοιχεια σε αντιθεση με αυτην την σταση  .....τι να πω

----------


## sav_pap

> οχι δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο .αν δεν το ενοχλει καποια κυστη *Κύστες ( Feather Lumps )*
> 
> 
> ισως να εχει καποιο αλλο προβλημα εσωτερικο .αλλα το κελαηδημα ειναι θετικοτατο στοιχεια σε αντιθεση με αυτην την σταση .....τι να πω


καλα που δεν τον εβαλα στην κλουβα με τα αλλα και κολλησουν τιποτα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Το όμορφο αλλά ταλαιπωρημένο κλωστερακι αυτό,
θέλει περιποίηση και θεραπεία,
λίγη δεξτροζυ στο νερό,και ότι σου λέει ο Δημήτρης,
ίσως διάρροια από τα λαχανικά, ίσως -ίσως, θέλει ψάξιμο μην το αφήσεις έτσι.

----------


## 11panos04

Θηλυκο ειναι;;;Εχει ανοιξει πολυ ο κ..ος του,σα θηλυκια που θα κανει αυγο.Κατεβασε και φτερα...

Φιλικα

----------


## sav_pap

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάποια κύστη το έψαξα παντού. Βάζω δύο φωτό να μου πείτε αν είναι κάτι ύποπτο αυτό το σημείο μπροστά όπου είναι λίγο κίτρινο προς το άσπρο (αν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε). Η δεξτρόζυ τι είναι ρε παιδιά και που τη βρίσκω; Τις φωτο μπορείτε να τις σώσετε στον υπολογισ΄τη σας και να τις ζουμάρετε περισσότερο για να δείτε πιο κοντά.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

<script src='http://img403.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=imag0129a.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

<script src='http://img341.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=imag0130y.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι καθαρη η φωτο αλλα νομιζω μας δειχνεις κατω απο την ουρα οποτε δεν μιλας για τον ουροπηγιακο αδενα που ισως να ηταν πρησμενος (ειναι εκει που λεει preen gland ,παω ακριβως απο την ουρα .κανε και κει εναν ελεγχο









η δεξτροζη ειναι μορφη ζαχαρης που μπορει να χορηγηθει αν χρειαζεται ,για ενεργεια ,στα πτηνα .θα την χορηγουσα αν ημουν σιγουρος οτι το πουλι για το οποιο προοριζεται δεν εχει μυκητες .δεν λεω οτι αυτο εχει αλλα το ποτε δεν υπαρχει κωλλημα στο να χορηγειται

----------


## sav_pap

> δεν ειναι καθαρη η φωτο αλλα νομιζω μας δειχνεις κατω απο την ουρα οποτε δεν μιλας για τον ουροπηγιακο αδενα που ισως να ηταν πρησμενος (ειναι εκει που λεει preen gland ,παω ακριβως απο την ουρα .κανε και κει εναν ελεγχο
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To σημείο που δείχνω στη φωτο είναι αυτό που στα σχεδιάγραμμα αναφέρεται σαν air sacs και μάλιστα ο πιο χαμηλός αυτός που είναι πιο κοντά στα πόδια του πουλιού (κάτω από την ουρά). Απλά στο σημείο εκεί πιάνω κάτι σκληρό και λεπτό κάτι σαν οδοντογλυφίδα θα το περιέγραφα. Λέτε να είναι το γνωστό θέμα με τα πούπουλα που δεν μπορούν να τρυπήσουν το δέρμα και να είναι κάτι τέτοιο; Πάντως είμαι σίγουρος πως κύστη δεν υπάρχει πουθενά!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κάτι ενοχλεί το πουλάκι ,μπορεί και από την ταλαιπωρία της φωτογράφησης . Mετά τις δεύτερες φωτο πάντως έχετε δίκιο, το πουλάκι είναι Gloster ...

----------


## jk21

βαλε μια φωτο γιατι εκει χαμηλα μαλλον ειναι η προβολη των εντερων και ισως εχει καποιο πρησμενο

----------


## δημητρα

ομορφο γκλοστερακι, να το χαιρεσαι, αλλα θελει φροντιδα, καποια πολυβιταμινη, καλη ποιοτητα σπορων, ισως κ λιγο βραστο αυγο. μπανακι σιγουρα. και τα λαχανικα κ φρουτα με ρεγουλο, γιατι προκαλουν διαρροια, 2 φορες την εβδομαδα πιστευω οτι ειναι καλα. αλλοι βαζουν περισσοτερες αλλοι καθολου λογο οτι ειναι (επικινδυνα) αμα δεν τα πλενουμε καλα.

----------


## sav_pap

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
προσπάθησα για φωτο αλλά πιο κοντά δεν γίνεται με το κινητό, θολώνει. Πρέπει να πάρω μια φωτ. μηχανή από ένα φίλο που έχει την δυνατότητα αυτή. Ελπίζω σήμερα να μπορέσω. Δήμητρα ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Το gloster πλέον τρέφεται κανονικά με manitoba t3 platino (όπως όλα μου τα πουλιά- την οποία την έμαθα εδώ στο φόρουμ), αυγουλάκι και καθαρό νερό φιλτραρισμένο από αυτό που πίνω κι εγώ (όπως όλα τα πουλιά μου εξάλλου). Δίνω και μηλαράκι αλλά δεν το έχει ακουμπήσει. Μόνο μαρουλάλι έχει φάει λίγο. Το έχω λίγες ημέρες και για να πω την αλήθεια το λυπήθηκα και το πήρα από το petshop. Εξάλλου δεν μου περίσσευαν 44 ευρώ. Αλλά δεν φαίνεται να πέρναγε και πολύ καλά εκεί, να σκεφτείτε η ποτίστρα του είχε πιάσει πρασινίλα από την έλλειψη καθαριότητας. Επίσης επειδή είναι αρκετά εύσωμο πουλί με το ζόρι στριφογύριζε στα κλουβάκια που έχουν στα καταστήματα αυτά. Ξέρετε για ποιά μιλάω. Ελπίζω πάντως να αναρρώσει σύντομα και να ενταχθεί κι αυτός με τα άλλα στην κλούβα γιατί προς το παρόν διανύουμε την περίοδο καραντίνας (την οποία κι αυτή την έμαθα μέσα από αυτό το φόρουμ).

----------


## jk21

για αλλες εποχες εχεις και αλλες πολλες επιλογες σε χορταρικα και οχι μονο μαρουλι .για τωρα πιπεριες και ΓΛΥΣΤΡΙΔΑ ειναι οτι πρεπει .και καθε μερα γλυστριδα ειδικα για πουλι <<εμφανισης -τυπου >> και ειδικα για αυτο με το ταλαιπωρημενο φτερωμα ,λογω των λιπαρων οξεων της ,ειναι οτι πρεπει .θα σου ελεγα ειδικα την γλυστριδα ακομη και καθε μερα να δινεις

----------


## sav_pap

> για αλλες εποχες εχεις και αλλες πολλες επιλογες σε χορταρικα και οχι μονο μαρουλι .για τωρα πιπεριες και ΓΛΥΣΤΡΙΔΑ ειναι οτι πρεπει .και καθε μερα γλυστριδα ειδικα για πουλι <<εμφανισης -τυπου >> και ειδικα για αυτο με το ταλαιπωρημενο φτερωμα ,λογω των λιπαρων οξεων της ,ειναι οτι πρεπει .θα σου ελεγα ειδικα την γλυστριδα ακομη και καθε μερα να δινεις


Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη. Μέχρι τώρα έδινα στα υπόλοιπα και σπάνάκι αλλά΄πλέον την εποχή αυτή είναι λίγο δύσκολο να βρεις. Θα πάω να πάρω και γλυστρίδα σήμερα (αν βρω) Κερατσίνι μένω. Όταν λες πιπεριά εννοείς την κανονική πράσινη (κέρατο) ή και κόκκινη?

----------


## jk21

ολες !  κωλλημα εχει πχ αν εχεις κατακιτρινο πουλι και δινεις στην πτεροροια συχνα κοκκινη και ισως εμφανιστουν καποια φτερα με ηπια πορτοκαλι αποχρωση που δεν θες (ισως ) .εγω δεν εχω τετοια κολληματα και δινω  ανεξαρτητως χρωστικων .ειδικα η κοκκινη εχει πολυ βιταμινη Α (και το γλυκοπιπερο ,η παπρικα )

----------


## sav_pap

> ολες ! κωλλημα εχει πχ αν εχεις κατακιτρινο πουλι και δινεις στην πτεροροια συχνα κοκκινη και ισως εμφανιστουν καποια φτερα με ηπια πορτοκαλι αποχρωση που δεν θες (ισως ) .εγω δεν εχω τετοια κολληματα και δινω ανεξαρτητως χρωστικων .ειδικα η κοκκινη εχει πολυ βιταμινη Α (και το γλυκοπιπερο ,η παπρικα )


Χθες εβαλα σε όλα τα καναρίνια κίτρινη, πορτοκαλί, κόκκινη και πράσινη πιπεριά. Τα καναρίνια δεν πλησίασαν. Λέτε να φταίει το ότι την έκοψα κομματάκια;;;;

----------


## jk21

πολυ μικρα; εχω τη βαζω σε λωριδες σκεψου σαν να βαλεις δυο δαχτυλα κολλημενα διπλα διπλα .οπως και να εχει σε καθε νεα τροφη ,ειδικα αν δεν ειναι συνηθισμενα ειναι διστακτικα στην αρχη

----------


## sav_pap

> πολυ μικρα; εχω τη βαζω σε λωριδες σκεψου σαν να βαλεις δυο δαχτυλα κολλημενα διπλα διπλα .οπως και να εχει σε καθε νεα τροφη ,ειδικα αν δεν ειναι συνηθισμενα ειναι διστακτικα στην αρχη


Ναι πολύ μικρά τετράγωνα κομματάκι 1Χ1 cm περίπου. Θα δοκιμάσω όπως λες λωρίδα. Ευχαριστώ.!!

----------

